# Bass Player looking for a band? (Rant)



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm really thinking I should start looking for a new project. 

I just had a gig cancelled for tonight (the bar has apparantly changed formats). What makes it even worse is that my guitarist knew on Wednesday but didn't phone anyone until this morning. I could have made other plans with the family had I known earlier. What makes it even worse still is I was supposed to have a gig last night as well, but that got cancelled last week (bar apparantly double-booked).

All we ever hear from the singer is whining about this or that. He hates bringing his PA (I brought half of it last week). His PA sucks, but he doesn't want to upgrade it, yet the rest of us in the band have spent at least $2000 each on our equipment this year. His mic cable crapped out on him, so he uses mine for the last 2 months!!! 

Trying to learn new songs with these guys is like pulling teeth as well. Our set list is getting boring to me. We always do go over well where we play though.

I've been wanting to jam with someone new, but now I'm thinking I should just find a new project. I just hate the thought of being holed up in a basement for 6 months to get another band off the ground - I want to just step into a project and play!

 


Thank-you for reading my rant! :smile:


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like a change is in order james.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Marnacious said:


> Sounds like a change is in order james.


I agree, though I am impatient and hate the months of rehearsal that go with a new band. I get my kicks on the stage in front of strangers, not in the basement jamming.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It now looks like a choice between the lesser of the two evils.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> It now looks like a choice between the lesser of the two evils.


True that.

I think I already know the answer. Music to me is a hobby, but also my greatest release and what gets me through everything else in life. There are so many more important things to do than support a "hobby", so my hobby should at least be challenging, worthwhile and a release right?

So, anyone up for a jam? :tongue:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

... not to mention, this gig tonight was to finance this...


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

You could keep the current band AND join a new one, tell everyone that your gig availability is first come first serve. It works if neither band is too busy. I did that years ago and over time my first band became the one gigging all the time while the second one just kinda petered out.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Robboman said:


> You could keep the current band AND join a new one, tell everyone that your gig availability is first come first serve. It works if neither band is too busy. I did that years ago and over time my first band became the one gigging all the time while the second one just kinda petered out.


I did that almost 2 years ago. It's really not fair to the one band to have my (limited) time split and then having to make a choice of one or the other.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I think what we have here is a dilemma....  

I hear you when you say limited time, mine is very limited and I just want to get out there and play. Kind of shyed from the band commitment for a while as time just didn't see it. Got into a weekly jam routine at a local pub and that has kept me at bay for a while. But alas now I am headed into the band thing but this time it's with a few guys I've been working out with for the last year or so and we seem to gel pretty good. Oh well see what happens.

But back to the topic ... somebody help this poor man... to bad you didn't live in this neck of the woods.... :wink:


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

PaulS said:


> I think what we have here is a dilemma....
> 
> 
> But back to the topic ... somebody help this poor man... to bad you didn't live in this neck of the woods.... :wink:



It sounds like we'd gel pretty well, but the commute for practice would be a bitch.:tongue: I used to visit Bancroft quite regularily in the 80s & 90s. Family had a cottage on Mink Lake, near Lake St.Peter. I love it up there.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Did you ever visit the Arlington Hotel in Maynooth ????


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Did you ever visit the Arlington Hotel in Maynooth ????


Quite possibly. I remember visiting a little bar/roadhouse in the middle of nowhere - must've been a few minutes from Maynooth.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

That probably would have been the Algonquin lodge at Lake St Peter... The Arlington was on main street Maynooth...


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

PaulS said:


> That probably would have been the Algonquin lodge at Lake St Peter... The Arlington was on main street Maynooth...


I'm going to assume you've closed it down once or twice!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Use to play there regularly back in the 70's and 80's . Was a real hopping spot. Use to get full house every night all kinds of extra's.... ahhh those were the days....:rockon2:


----------



## jbird8306 (Apr 28, 2006)

'james on bass'

my band is looking for a bass player if your at all interested...we play radio friendly rock, we have a few originals in the works..are influences are but not limited to, sabbath, korn, three days grace, breaking benjamin, nirvana, SOAD, STP etc...were based in the GTA, if your interested or have any questions let me know [email protected]

Jason


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

jbird8306 said:


> 'james on bass'
> 
> my band is looking for a bass player if your at all interested...we play radio friendly rock, we have a few originals in the works..are influences are but not limited to, sabbath, korn, three days grace, breaking benjamin, nirvana, SOAD, STP etc...were based in the GTA, if your interested or have any questions let me know [email protected]
> 
> Jason


Thanks for the offer Jason, but it's a bit of a drive to Brampton. I need something in London and I'm looking for classic rock, country or blues. Nothing against new rock (I listen to the radio all day at work and there's some good shit out there amongst the awful), but I'd rather not play it, unless someone wants to jam out some DMB.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

*Well this is interesting.*

My guitarist got off the phone with a potential new singer. He also happens to play rhythm guitar, and has a bass rig, drum kit and full PA at his house.

Might meet him Friday night.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

james on bass said:


> My guitarist got off the phone with a potential new singer. He also happens to play rhythm guitar, and has a bass rig, drum kit and full PA at his house.
> 
> Might meet him Friday night.


Sounds like a sweet setup! That's basically what I've got going on right now. My singer/guitarist has a full (loud) PA, drum kit, multiple guitar amps and always at least one bass rig at his place. It's so nice to just grab a bass (or not since he has a '63 jazz bass there) and head on over. The only time it sucks is when there's been a bad snowfall or freezing rain since he lives 5km down a winding and hilly dirt road off the beaten track. Well worth it though.

Good luck!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Baconator said:


> Sounds like a sweet setup! That's basically what I've got going on right now. My singer/guitarist has a full (loud) PA, drum kit, multiple guitar amps and always at least one bass rig at his place. It's so nice to just grab a bass (or not since he has a '63 jazz bass there) and head on over. The only time it sucks is when there's been a bad snowfall or freezing rain since he lives 5km down a winding and hilly dirt road off the beaten track. Well worth it though.
> 
> Good luck!


If you're not shittin' us about having a '63 Jazz bass I'd drive in snowfall and freezing rain from here to band practice! None


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

james on bass said:


> My guitarist got off the phone with a potential new singer. He also happens to play rhythm guitar, and has a bass rig, drum kit and full PA at his house.
> Might meet him Friday night.


So how did this all work out James?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

hush said:


> So how did this all work out James?


It went real well. We got together last Friday (week and a half ago) and jammed out a bunch of tunes. The singer was definitely a blues type singer so a number of our current tunes would have to go, but a lot of new fun tunes could be added. Plays guitar well which added a nice depth to our sound. 

We had a gig this past weekend with our current singer, and the gig went quite well. He was on his game for once! 

So yeah, it's a big ol' :confused-smiley-010 right now.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Funny. I always find that bass players are the hardest musicians to find. You can occasionally find a guitar player willing to play bass, but true bass players seem rare. True bass players who are also reliable seem to be _exceedingly_ rare (around here anyway).


It's certainly true around here as well. 

I'm never really concerned about a band folding because there will always be something I can jump into the next weekend if I wanted. I do have a lot of time invested in this band though and we are getting somewhat steady gigs. One way or the other, I think this band will keep going for a litle while longer.


----------

